# carica gioco (menu di un videogioco)



## CiroPan

Bonjour à tous.

Sto sviluppando un gioco e vorrei aggiungere la lingua francese per il menu principale.
Mi servirebbe la traduzione della frase:

carica gioco (precedentemente salvato)
Non credo che quelle che ho trovato io siano adatte.
Grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

EDIT. (Il y a encore eu un problème avec le logiciel!!!)
Chargez la partie (précédemment enregistrée).
Da notare però che non gioco sul computer. Sono dunque espressioni che mi sembra di aver letto su riviste, comunque molto capibili...


----------



## DearPrudence

Come già l'ho detto, non gioco molto e la maggior parte del tempo le versioni francese sono (brutte) traduzioni dal'inglese, ma penso che si preferisca l'infinito:
*"charger la partie  ((précédemment) enregistrée)"*
*"charger une partie"* (se si può salvare alcuni)


----------



## matoupaschat

"Charger partie" alors, ça va pour tout. Ok, DP ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas, j'ai vu bien pire ! 
Ce n'est pas du Molière, mais tout le monde comprend 
Mais je pense que je trouverais plus facilement si on m'offrait le jeu !


----------



## CiroPan

j'ai trouvez ce: http://docs.kde.org/stable/fr/kdegames/kgoldrunner/game-menu.html
(son 10 anni che non parlo francese, quindi perdonatemi gli errori)


----------



## DearPrudence

CiroPan said:


> j'ai trouvé ça: http://docs.kde.org/stable/fr/kdegames/kgoldrunner/game-menu.html
> (son 10 anni che non parlo francese, quindi perdonatemi gli errori)


Mi sembra molto bene


----------

